# Most stable kayak



## rockylarson (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking to get into kayak fishing. Need a kayak that is stable enough for a 6'1
320 guy. I like the look of the big rig. Thoughts.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a good one.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Big Rig is nice. THere are many out there that will have the capacity for mens so it best to try them all out.

JK Big Rig
JK Tuna 
WS Ride 135
Feelfree Moken 14

Maybe a few more but the ones listed above have high weight rating that will do you well.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Go big rig and you will feel comfy!


----------



## rockylarson (Mar 26, 2013)

Whitewater warehouse in Dayton has them and they are only 5 minutes from my house. Problem is they don't re-open until March 10th. May have to travel to Columbus to check them out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rockylarson said:


> Looking to get into kayak fishing.


Kayak preference depends the type of water you want to fish. Moving water you'd want a river kayak, less or no keel. Slack water or lakes you'd want a kayak with a more pronounced keel.

I think you're going to want a sit-on-top (SOT) kayak, they are much easier to get in and out of.

You might also want to consider a down river canoe (did I get that right Bubba?)  Bubba and Stuckey can help you with info there.

Rocky, Great Miami Outfitters are open in Miamisburg. They are on the GMR and have opportunities (in better weather) to demo a yak. Yesterday they posted on FB that they had a demo Jackson Cruise 12 for sale at a discount. At the price given it wont last long.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rockylarson said:


> Looking to get into kayak fishing. Need a kayak that is stable enough for a 6'1
> 320 guy. I like the look of the big rig. Thoughts.



Rocky, I'm in the same 'park'. (Big & bad knees)
AND (soon) I'll have two grand-boys that'll need more 'toys'! 
I've spent countless hours in a Sportspal canoe with an old 3hp Eska,,,, so I just LOVE the square-back trolling motor mount, with 360* spin seat idea, that's on the Nucaoe 12. AND the two man CAP###.
I watched every Youtube video that shows how 31"+ yaks function in salt water Surf or large boat wash. 
I would'a ordered the NuCanoe Frontier 12 for Christmas, but I also need to check out the up-coming 'Big Red' first. 

http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/392-jackson-kayak-big-rig

http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/122-review-nucanoe-frontier
http://www.nucanoe.com/videos/ 

YOUR THOUGHTS?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Also, you could check out the native watercraft ultimate and the brand new ultimate fx that is coming this month. They are a hybrid and not self draining but they are great boats and stable as can be. My 85 lb black lab puppy tried about everything he could to flip my old native ultimate 14.5 with me in it (biting at leaves in the water, sitting on the edge of the boat instead of the floor, jumping out and then trying to climb back in)...never came close.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm 6' , 280 lbs and I can stand in native watercrafts slayer 12. It is stable in the low seating position. When I put it in the high position I feel a little unstable. Just another one to consider.

I've paddled a Nucanoe and it's a little jon boat. It is very stable but it comes at a price. .......does poor in wind and waves, slow to paddle, super heavy, etc. But those are all features your going to have to deal with when looking for a stable yak. Finding the balance between performance and stability will be key.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Some of these are just not kayaks. The nu canoe is huge. When you start getting over 80# or close to 100# (before mods) that is a handful. I personally fish way to much small water and start way too far of the beaten path for anything like that. If you have a truck/trailer and you have drive up put-ins at open non obstructed bodies of water then great. I still think that slow paddle will have you second guessing that option to paddle a mile or two to that other spot. I would love to have something like the Frontier or BigRig for catfishing the river but I would need a second yak for everything else I do.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Jackson Kilroy is another option


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If it had a potatoe juice maker and ash tray and lighter I'd by a lay down kayak, prefer the option with ac though

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The kilroy is only good for people from Bexley, they don't know any better....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Always thought you two looked alike, brothers? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I'm putting some couch cushions in that thing right now. But, hey, I only work in Bexley. I live just down the street from Pasta.


Looks comfy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SeanStone said:


> I'm 6' , 280 lbs and I can stand in native watercrafts slayer 12. It is stable in the low seating position. When I put it in the high position I feel a little unstable. Just another one to consider.
> 
> I've paddled a Nucanoe and it's a little jon boat. It is very stable but it comes at a price. .......does poor in wind and waves, slow to paddle, super heavy, etc. But those are all features your going to have to deal with when looking for a stable yak. Finding the balance between performance and stability will be key.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



THANKS Sean, Rusty,,,
I keep bringing them up, hoping that someone could give me MORE negative feedback.
I'd like to know everything that I could LOOSE, by buying an X-tra wide SOT yak/ 'BOAT'.
I WILL CHECK OUT THE OTHER STABLE YAKS THAT WERE MENTIONED,,,
Thanks

(I wouldn't even consider a heavy 'plastic' yak if my Sportspal agreed with SALT WATER. 
My wife wants a peddle-pusher and my 'white-water' son wants a stand-up paddle board! Go Figure 
lol, I'm back to buying 3 different units!!!)


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I'm putting some couch cushions in that thing right now. But, hey, I only work in Bexley. I live just down the street from Pasta.


Maybe you could take that 100 lbs kitchen sink out and carrying that beast up hills would be a little easier....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And do you always notice when it's time to carry his he always moves to the light end? Then complains how heavy everyone else's kayak is? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Destroyers have thick armor, it makes her heavy but immune to battle damage

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's the longer predator, not the mx, watch the video around the 1:07 mark you see why you don't want a pronounced keel, as soon as the front hits the eddie, it starts the snap turn, he slows it down by dragging the paddle on the other side. Good river boats like the Coosa and the mx handle that situation much easier. Any boat you can go straight down river, even stand in those rapid's, which are barely class 1's btw. Turning and getting into those micro Eddie's are another thing

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

